# Wie die Stecker von der HDD LED und Power LED und Reset  Switch einstecken?



## Struggy (15. November 2005)

Hi, 

habe schon mal einen Rechner zusammengeschraubt, aber das ist schon recht lange her. Habe ein MSI Board. Habe gerade diese Stecker vom Power Taster und dem Speaker usw. eingestöpselt. Auf diesen Steckern ist ja auf der einen Seite die Schrift drauf, um was es sich eigentlich handelt und auf der anderen Seite ist an einem Pin immer so ein Pfeil. Muss die Seite mir der Schrift immer nach aussen?

mfg

Struggy


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2005)

Struggy am 15.11.2005 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> habe schon mal einen Rechner zusammengeschraubt, aber das ist schon recht lange her. Habe ein MSI Board. Habe gerade diese Stecker vom Power Taster und dem Speaker usw. eingestöpselt. Auf diesen Steckern ist ja auf der einen Seite die Schrift drauf, um was es sich eigentlich handelt und auf der anderen Seite ist an einem Pin immer so ein Pfeil. Muss die Seite mir der Schrift immer nach aussen?
> 
> ...




AFAIK kommt die schrift meist nach außen, aber das muss nicht so sein... allerdings spielt es zumindest bei den LEDs auch keine rolle.


----------



## Struggy (15. November 2005)

Herbboy am 15.11.2005 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> AFAIK kommt die schrift meist nach außen, aber das muss nicht so sein... allerdings spielt es zumindest bei den LEDs auch keine rolle.



Gut. Das gibt mir schon mal Sicherheit. Nun habe ich für die Power LED einmal einen 2 Pin und einen 3 Pin Anschluss. Muss ich beide anschließen, oder ist das nur, weil es da Unterschiede bei den MBs gibt? Ich habe im Moment noch beide angeschlossen. 

Fliegt mir also nicht alles um die Ohren, wenn da was falsch angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2005)

Struggy am 15.11.2005 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut. Das gibt mir schon mal Sicherheit. Nun habe ich für die Power LED einmal einen 2 Pin und einen 3 Pin Anschluss. Muss ich beide anschließen, oder ist das nur, weil es da Unterschiede bei den MBs gibt? Ich habe im Moment noch beide angeschlossen.


 man hat doch nur EINEN power-LED-stecker - wie kanst du dann auf beide pin-stellungen was stecken...?   



> Fliegt mir also nicht alles um die Ohren, wenn da was falsch angeschlossen ist?



um die ohren fliegen kann dir da da eh nix, auch nicht bei reset/powerSwitch usw. 

und die LEDs sind auch nicht zwingend nötig, damit der PC geht. das sind ja nur signale für den user.


----------



## Struggy (15. November 2005)

Herbboy am 15.11.2005 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Struggy am 15.11.2005 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na kurz vor Ende des Kabels zweigt sich ein 2 Pin und ein 3 Pin Stecker ab. Bei dem 3 Pin sind nur die beiden äußeren Pins mit einem Kabel belegt.


----------



## Nur-Ich (15. November 2005)

Struggy am 15.11.2005 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.11.2005 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wahrscheinlich für verschiedene Pinbelegungen gedacht, aber normalerweise kann man immer nur eine Power LED an das MB anschließen.
Was die Richtung angeht, ist es nicht ganz egal wie rum du die reinsteckst.
Falsch herum kann es sein das die LED nicht leuchtet oder im Fall der HDD LED kann es sein, daß sie permanent leuchtet obwohl die HDD nicht arbeitet.
Beschädigen kannst du dadurch aber imho nichts.


----------



## Manofwar (15. November 2005)

Also kaputt kann da nix gehen, könntest auch mit nem Jumper über die Pins deinen PC starten  und nix geht kaputt oder so, und das mit dem Seiten... naja hatte ich noch kein Problem hab immer irgend wie rum ran gesteckt.

das mit 2 und 3 joa is halt je nach Mobo unterschiedlich belegt


----------



## Struggy (15. November 2005)

Danke noch mal an Euch. Rechner läuft jetzt. Mein Vati, für den der Rechner bestimmt war, surft schon fleißig bei eBay rum.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2005)

Struggy am 15.11.2005 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke noch mal an Euch. Rechner läuft jetzt. Mein Vati, für den der Rechner bestimmt war, surft schon fleißig bei eBay rum.



ui - schon am surfen? hoffentlich hast du auch bereits alle windowsupdates und antiviren/trojaner-tools installiert...?  :-o


----------



## Struggy (15. November 2005)

Herbboy am 15.11.2005 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Struggy am 15.11.2005 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na ja, ich hab ihm erstmal n Virusprogramm und 'n Mozilla drauf gehauen.


----------



## rolle73 (16. November 2005)

Nur-Ich am 15.11.2005 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wahrscheinlich für verschiedene Pinbelegungen gedacht, aber normalerweise kann man immer nur eine Power LED an das MB anschließen.
> Was die Richtung angeht, ist es nicht ganz egal wie rum du die reinsteckst.
> Falsch herum kann es sein das die LED nicht leuchtet oder im Fall der HDD LED kann es sein, daß sie permanent leuchtet obwohl die HDD nicht arbeitet.
> Beschädigen kannst du dadurch aber imho nichts.



Manche Gehäuse haben eine zweifarbige LED um den Betriebszustand (z.B. PowerOn / Standby) anzuzeigen. Daher die drei Pins. Bei zweifarbigen LEDs müssen nätürlich auch drei Drähte zur LED führen.      

Falls man die HDD-LED falsch herum anschießt, dann funktioniert sie nicht. Dauerleuchten hat man nur  bei Floppylaufwerken.


----------



## Nur-Ich (16. November 2005)

rolle73 am 16.11.2005 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur-Ich am 15.11.2005 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, das hat man auch bei Festplatten, hab es selbst schon bei mehreren PC's erlebt.


----------



## memphis76 (16. November 2005)

Nur-Ich am 16.11.2005 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> rolle73 am 16.11.2005 09:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hat bislang auch nur das Dauerleuchten bei Floppylaufwerken ... aber im Grunde ist es ja auch egal. Ein falscher Anschluss bedeutet halt, dass die LED nicht richtig funzt, das wars ...


----------



## Piccolo676 (16. November 2005)

Struggy am 15.11.2005 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.11.2005 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenns blöd läuft kannst den rechner gleich wieder formatieren, oder schlimmer noch, andere leute ham nun die zugangsdaten von deinem Dad bei ebay.


----------

